# Thoughts on virus dimensions and life and death



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm thrilled by the dimention factor of viruses. Check this:

If you divide 1 meter in a thousand parts you have a millimeter (0.0393701 in).

Now, if you divide 1 millimeter in ONE MILLON PARTS, you have a nanometer (1 nm = 3.937E-8 in).

The Corona 19 virus measures about 120 nm and it's not even the smallest virus out there that may extinguish the human species. By comparison, an atom measures about 0.1 to 0.5 nm. Amazing. Also, believe it or not, let me quote:

In terms of their absolute numbers, viruses appear to be the most abundant biological entities on planet Earth. The best current estimate is that there are a whopping 1031 virus particles in the biosphere. We can begin to come to terms with these astronomical numbers by realizing that this implies that for every human on the planet there are nearly Avogadro's number worth of viruses. This corresponds to roughly 108 viruses to match every cell in our bodies.

From: http://book.bionumbers.org/how-big-are-viruses/


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Man that is a lot of critters! Think how many you must kill when you take a mile walk!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The very reason I wear a Hazmat Suit while bowling!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

One millionth of a meter is a micrometer (or micron). Nanometer is one thousandth of a micrometer.

Virus is way smaller than a micron. You are right.

People are crazy about N95 face masks. What does N95 mean? It can stop 95% of particles of 1 micron diameter. So it is rather useless against virus. Fortunately most virus cannot survive long without being in droplets. Droplets fly out of you when you breathe, sneeze, cough. A masks stops those from coming out of you, so wearing a mask is primarily to protect the others. Of course it also helps stop breathing in droplets already floating in air. N95 is doing better job in that regard, if it is worn correctly.

Some masks have valves. They let the exhale out unfiltered, which negates the primary purpose of wearing a mask. Those are for industrial use.

Virus pandemic is nothing new. If one cares to look, common flu indeed kills a lot of people every year, even with flu shots. We don't seem to care much about it.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tangolima said:


> One millionth of a meter is a micrometer (or micron). Nanometer is one thousandth of a micrometer.
> 
> Virus is way smaller than a micron. You are right.
> 
> ...


As a former medic I can say that masks were worn predominantly in the post opp avenues to prevent any droplets or larger bodies from enetering an open wound during an operation or dressing changes where festering wounds were extant, used in what is termed as the Aseptic Technique.

However! many N 95 masks also have a release valve fiteed which renders them useless for protecting others around you, this valve makes emptying the mask of the spent air much easier for the wearer, but of no protection to anyone in close contact with the wearer as the exhausted air is released unfiltered into the surrounding atmosphere.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Ordo said:


> I'm thrilled by the dimention factor of viruses. Check this:
> 
> If you divide 1 meter in a thousand parts you have a millimeter (0.0393701 in).
> 
> ...


If those numbers are correct how many covid 19 viruses could I kill with an 8mm steel at 10m?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

There’s only one virus more dangerous and rapidly adaptable to extreme conditions out there that we know of.. Homosapiens. We’ll be okay.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

It's been a while since I chimed in, but here goes. Individual virus particles are indeed nanometers across, typically somewhere between 20-100 with many viruses falling into the 30-50 range. So yes, almost all virus particles are smaller than the pores on a surgical mask or N95. And absolutely 100% undeniably true for Covid-19. However, the question what is the "infectious unit". For airborne respiratory viruses like Covid-19, the virus is almost always transmitted in liquid droplets expressed during coughing, talking, breathing, etc.. In fact, there is no evidence that the virus transmits as individual particles floating through the air. This is why the masks are effective. The pore size of the mask has to be small enough to catch most of the droplets a person is putting out. The size of the virus doesn't really matter since it never really floats around as an individual virus particle but is always in a drop of liquid cast off from the infected person.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> It's been a while since I chimed in, but here goes. Individual virus particles are indeed nanometers across, typically somewhere between 20-100 with many viruses falling into the 30-50 range. So yes, almost all virus particles are smaller than the pores on a surgical mask or N95. And absolutely 100% undeniably true for Covid-19. However, the question what is the "infectious unit". For airborne respiratory viruses like Covid-19, the virus is almost always transmitted in liquid droplets expressed during coughing, talking, breathing, etc.. In fact, there is no evidence that the virus transmits as individual particles floating through the air. This is why the masks are effective. The pore size of the mask has to be small enough to catch most of the droplets a person is putting out. The size of the virus doesn't really matter since it never really floats around as an individual virus particle but is always in a drop of liquid cast off from the infected person.


I studdied the phenomenon of face masks as a military medic many years ago, and what I found was, it is the micro particles from the body that can carry a virus far and wide, especially in an enclosed space.
The phenomenon can be witnessed on a cold winters morning where the vapour trail from the breath can easily be seen, it is on these lighter particles that viruses can spread far and wide more easily.
Most cheap face masks are better at filtering out the larger droplet, but are basically unfit for filtering out the smaller particles which linger and float on the air for many minutes on average.
Another trait I noticed whilst wearing a mask was, the warm moist air leaving the body quickly wets out the inside of the mask rendering it all but useless, when this happens it has stopped filtering properly and is then readily drawn towards the face on breathing in, thus blocking off the free flow of air as it was when you first put it o.
I also noticed that after the mask is wetted out the ambient pressure on the inside then readily escapes at the sides faster than it would if you never wore one, I can only put this down to the air trying to escape from a restricted space as it built up pressure on every exhailed breath faster especially at the sides.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ll tell you what’s not absolutely not effective, wearing the damn thing under your nose.
Sorry, I suppose everything is in the realm of open opinion these days, I just get irked when I see people doing that. It’s a personal beef.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I’ll tell you what’s not absolutely not effective, wearing the damn thing under your nose.
> Sorry, I suppose everything is in the realm of open opinion these days, I just get irked when I see people doing that. It’s a personal beef.


What else is detrimental is, to keep putting a mask on and off after you have been handling lots of different things on your travels, each time you do this you add more bacteria and other things to the mask, so when you put it on those things are then breathed back into the body.

When we used to scrub up before going into theatre the surgeons had helpers who helped them get ready, the doctors never touched the mask themselves.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> What else is detrimental is, to keep putting a mask on and off after you have been handling lots of different things on your travels, each time you do this you add more bacteria and other things to the mask, so when you put it on those things are then breathed back into the body.
> 
> When we used to scrub up before going into theatre the surgeons had helpers who helped them get ready, the doctors never touched the mask themselves.


I’ve just taken to wearing an Apollo space helmet. Total protection and as a side bonus it helps maintain that 6’ distancing. Well, that and the wizard staff. ..I don’t know, I’m just not sure how I feel about this whole thing anymore. Something just doesn’t seem to add up here with the entire issue. But, I could be wrong there too.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I’ve just taken to wearing an Apollo space helmet. Total protection and as a side bonus it helps maintain that 6’ distancing. Well, that and the wizard staff.


In the event of a real pandemic will you still be allowed to ride your motorcycle wearing it.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That being said, I still do wear the mask. It may be effective or maybe not so much, but just out of common courtesy to others, I feel there’s no need to take an unnecessary risk. On the whole it’s a rather minor inconvenience. We could all be living in bomb shelters right now..or worse. Time will tell on all of this I guess.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> That being said, I still do wear the mask. It might be effective or maybe not so much, but just out of common courtesy to others, I feel there’s no need to take an unnecessary risk. On the whole it’s a rather minor inconvenience. We could all be living in bomb shelters right now..or worse. Time will tell on all of this I guess.


Knowing how the herd immunity works we opted for relying on what is by far the best method for long term stability, we have never worn a mask or been accosted by anyone who was, we have both had the lurgy and got over it in a couple of days the first time, the second time a year later it was a few hours.

Counrty living is far simpler than the city paradigm.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Never say never , the truth always falls somewhere in between the goal posts. A mask IS effective about 10% of the time ; if you grab it , touch it , stick it in your pocket until the next time and then touch a respiratory orifice that 10% probably drops to 8 , like a surgeon sneezing on his gloves before he puts them on. The Wuhan virus decomposes pretty quickly in an open environment and if it was durable like the Hanta virus it would be easily transmitted like Hanta in individual airborne desiccated particles , fortunately it doesn't maintain its integrity long enough for that to occur but rarely.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

cromag said:


> Never say never , the truth always falls somewhere in between the goal posts. A mask IS effective about 10% of the time ; if you grab it , touch it , stick it in your pocket until the next time and then touch a respiratory orifice that 10% probably drops to 8 , like a surgeon sneezing on his gloves before he puts them on. The Wuhan virus decomposes pretty quickly in an open environment and if it was durable like the Hanta virus it would be easily transmitted like Hanta in individual airborne desiccated particles , fortunately it doesn't maintain its integrity long enough for that to occur but rarely.


The very first breath exhaled from and through a mask renders it near useless if it is not used properly, the longer it is worn the lower the effectiveness, touch it once and any germ it encounters is held there and acts like a personal petri dish, where a warm and moist atmosphere awaits the many cultures entrapped by misuse by the wearer, in other words it is detrimental in many ways.

In tests done on face masks revealed up to eighty different bacteria were found, the greatest problem illness is pneumonia in ages of 80 and over, which is a bacterial disease.

Covid was downgraded by the Uk government as of 19 March 2020, COVID-19 is no longer considered to be a high consequence infectious diseases (HCID) in the UK. 

It is now 25th on the list of severity, official.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks T.A.

man interesting read.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

spewing said:


> Thanks T.A.
> 
> man interesting read.


They are always saying trust the science, well it looks like the science wins their argument, now we might be able get back to normal and use our common scense maybe, yet the madness and fear of death by MSM continues..









UK Column News - 5th November 2021


Mike Robinson and Patrick Henningsen with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

spewing said:


> Thanks T.A.
> 
> man interesting read.


Latest news from the Uk, fact checked.









UK Column News - 5th November 2021


Mike Robinson and Patrick Henningsen with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The plot thickens and the heat of covy goes cold,


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Please watch from 23:20 onwards, this is a very important message for everyone, please pass it to everyone you know.









UK Column News - 10th November 2021







rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

A Coming False Flag in Australia


http://thecrowhouse.com BitChute https://www.bitchute.com/channel/TheCrowhouse/ Odysee: https://odysee.com/@thecrowhouse:2 3Speak: https://3speak.co/user/maxigan Mixcloud: https://www.mixcloud.com/dis...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The Devotion to The Covid Cult


Support my work here: https://computingforever.com/donate/ Support my work on Subscribe Star: https://www.subscribestar.com/dave-cullen Follow me on Bitchute: https://www.bitchute.com/channel/hybM74uIHJKg/ Buy How is This a Thing Mugs here: https…




www.bitchute.com













UK Column News - 22nd November 2021


Brian Gerrish, David Scott and Patrick Henningsen with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com


----------

